# Craftsman 320.27680



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I needed to replace my PC 890 router.

While I was in town, I visited the Sears there. I saw that their 2-1/2 HP Router Combo (fixed and plunge bases) was on sale for $149... But the shelf under the display was empty. I was in town a week later and stopped by to see if they had any come in... Shelves underneath still empty. Even though I dislike asking the people there any questions (they are clueless), I did. 

They said it was on order. I asked if I could get a rain check for the sale price. They told me they didn't do rain checks. I asked if I could leave my name and number to be called when it came in... They said they usually didn't do that, but would take it.

A week later, they left a message saying their shipment came in. That it would be for less, if I was still interested.

I came in... Not even a 2-1/2 hp router in the display or the shelves. I got ahold of an associate and told them I was "called"... They sent me to merchandise pickup. That person had no idea of what was going on... but I have to say that that guy went out of his way to find out. There was NONE that had come in in orders. He did find the old display router in another part of the store, which was then marked as $118. It had both bases, but was missing both collet assy, dc adapters, RT wrench, edge guide...

I told him if I bought it, I really needed the collet assemblies and RT wrench. He ordered them for me (at not cost)... And printed out the manual for me. So, yes I picked it up for $118. The parts for it come in next week.

I was wondering if anyone has this and what they thought of it, compared to the PC 890? I was thinking that "BJ," with his collection of over 60 routers... and how he likes Craftsman, probably has this...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think that might be the combo that I've seen BJ recommending. At that price and with Sears' warranty it would be hard to go wrong anyway. However, I've seen some pretty good deals on Hitachi M12V2s and VCs lately and they come with a 5 year warranty. I really like my Hitachis so I am a little prejudiced.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Yes I have my share  6 of them and I realty do like them I got some them at the sale price of 85.oo...with the 3 bases combo kits.

==



MAFoElffen said:


> I needed to replace my PC 890 router.
> 
> While I was in town, I visited the Sears there. I saw that their 2-1/2 HP Router Combo (fixed and plunge bases) was on sale for $149... But the shelf under the display was empty. I was in town a week later and stopped by to see if they had any come in... Shelves underneath still empty. Even though I dislike asking the people there any questions (they are clueless), I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Bob.

3 bases? Mine was 2. Was the third a D-base?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Right on.. 

==



MAFoElffen said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> 3 bases? Mine was 2. Was the third a D-base?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What's the difference between the 320.27680 and the 320.27683?

I have the 320.27683... Two bases, $99 on sale as I recall. Ordered online and picked it up at my Sears in Everett Mall.

Haven't even plugged it in.

You need to go online as better deals are online.
For specific instance:
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12-a...p-00927683000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

101.00 with Store pickup or FREE shipping says the ad.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The normal rule is 
Gray top 1 1/2HP
Black top 2 HP
Red top 2 1/4 or 2 1/2 HP


2 1/4HP router
http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/40767-craftsman-320-27680-router-manual.html

2 HP router
http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/32575-craftsman-combo-kit-320-27683-a.html

2 1/2 Router
Craftsman 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

rwl7532 said:


> What's the difference between the 320.27680 and the 320.27683?
> 
> I have the 320.27683... Two bases, $99 on sale as I recall. Ordered online and picked it up at my Sears in Everett Mall.
> 
> ...


I looked at both before I bought the 320.27680. It seemed like the tolerance between the motor and bases were tighter. There is a detectable difference between the plunge bases, the 320.27680 is much tighter. Im very happy with my 320.27680; though it was interesting packing it in my suitcase. :blink:

Im sure yours is just fine, enjoy the sawdust.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Yes I have my share  6 of them and I realty do like them I got some them at the sale price of 85.oo...with the 3 bases combo kits.
> 
> ==


Bob
You want to get rid of one of the motors? I certain I can make one fit into my old 315.17480 router base because I dont think the old motor can be revived. It should be simple to mount the rack on the new motor. I really liked the rack-pinion adjustment in the 315.17480. The big plus would be 1/2" collet and more HP.


----------

